# Picking a puppy - Concerns about breeder



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello. I am new to the forums, but I have joined up because I was hoping that someone here could answer a VERY important question about a breeder. 

I am being referred to Vom Katzenblut Shepherds, LLC (out of Ft. Myers, FL) by a few friends who have gotten their shepherds from them. My problem is that I am supposed to go to visit 2 of the males from the litter Saturday, and apparently their parents ARENT on site...

Should this be the huge warning sign that I feel it is? I have heard a lot of good things, but I was hoping to meet the mother at least, and with it not being around and the puppies being only 6wks, it worries me.

Should it?

Thanks a lot for any help you can offer. Thank you.
-n-


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Keep looking


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I personally would not buy from this "breeder".


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't consider a pup if I couldn't see the parents on site.


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok. thanks for all of your help.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Not all breeders will have both parents on site, but they should at least have the mother to the puppies on site. I agree, walk away if you can't see 1 or both of the parents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

boeselager said:


> Not all breeders will have both parents on site, but they should at least have the mother to the puppies on site.


I agree - where is the mom and why isn't she there?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My last puppy when I went to pick her up neither parent was on site...I could have gone to see her mother prior to that if I wanted though...oh and I am really glad I have her


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes when dogs are co-owned with people...the "mothers" are sent back to their human family after the puppies are weaned. Another scenario....the litter is "split" and each owner has 1/2 the litter...then the mother would not be with one of the owners......could be some legit reasons....just ask!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

There are other issues


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry guys.....I don't have any insight on the "breeder" in question...?...so I can't/won't comment otherwise...
I only stated "why" the dam of (*a)* litter may not be present for puppy buyers....nothing more....
Respectfully,
Robin


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I get emails offering many puppies for sale from this operation. It seems to me to be a commercial kennel with lots of dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to agree with all the others. You should be able to visit the entire litter including the mother. I have just picked a puppy myself. The breeder is located in austria and he would have taken the puppy to tengen so I can see it when he's there for training but I decided to drive all the way to Austria because I wanted to see how the puppy is interacting with his sibblings and the mother and how it reacts with me. 

You can tell a lot about a litter and especially a puppy when you can see them interact with each other.


----------



## kadwis (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm familiar with this kennel. Do you the names of the sire and dam???


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

While I know it's common that people co-own dogs these puppies are only SIX WEEKS old and they (I'm assuming) are already fully weaned? Don't like that one bit.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

While it may be there are legitimate reasons that you cannot see the mother, I would still want to! Co owns are VERY common in the show world especially. The puppies are also lacking the social training the mom usually provides from 6-8 weeks or so!

I think I would shy away from this litter myself and keep looking.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Sometimes when dogs are co-owned with people...the "mothers" are sent back to their human family after the puppies are weaned. Another scenario....the litter is "split" and each owner has 1/2 the litter...then the mother would not be with one of the owners......could be some legit reasons....just ask!


Robin, is it healthy for the pups to be separated from Mom at 6wks or earlier? I don't breed, so I don't know the answer to this. When I was a child, puppies were routinely sold at 6wks. Many did fine with it, but others were compromised for life. 

Personally, I want my pup to be raised with its Mom & littermates unless there's a compelling reason to do it differently such as the dam's health. Exceptionally large or small litters can make fostering a good option for some pups &/or dams, but in those cases the pup is essentially 'adopted' into another litter & raised with them. I'd also expect the breeder to be forthcoming with this information.


----------

